

Searching for scientific visualization/modelling tools for use on a website  - physonaught

I am a physics student, and I have old code laying around from some projects I have done. I would love to create a website where I can talk about the project, demo the code being used and explain my findings, but I have no experience with web applications/development. I would love any suggestions on: Tools/tutorials/the right direction&#60;p&#62;The code I used is mostly MATLAB and FORTRAN, but I am pretty sure I can port the MATLAB code over to octave.&#60;p&#62;Wouldn't it be nice if science (physics) people did this? If every theoretical paper you read had a linked online document that demoed the code, allowed you to play around with the parameters and see the results?&#60;p&#62;Yes, the answer is yes.
======
samhart
This is a place where I think Wolfram is making big moves
<http://www.wolfram.com/cdf-player/>

Not only is Mathematica becoming a super rich programming environment, but
Mathematica 8 now allows Wolfram Alpha web functions. Along with the CDF
player it's my humble opinion that Wolfram is poised to become the next gen
computing tech.

